# Dove dupes?



## Tabitha (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a sucker for Dove fragrances. Does anyone know of a supplier that carries any? I esp love the cucumber green tea!


----------



## naturescauldron (Dec 15, 2008)

i haven't smelled any of their new ones.  I avoid the soap aisle......lol

I love "soap" scents too.  I know that Save on Scents has alot of the soap dupes, but I've never gotten anything from there so I cant vouch for their oils........has anyone tried them??  I really really want Ivory, the original Dove scent, and Caress.........crazy I know, but i sure want em!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, I will go look now.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2008)

They do have 2 variations of green tea cuc, neither is the dove dupe.

They do have lots of soap dupes htough Ivory, Dove Pons & more...


----------

